# 2017



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello everyone!! This weather is just crazy. I see trees budding n blooming already. Y'all think it will be early season? I worried if we'll even have a season. Didn't do good last year!!! Tell me what y'all think!!


----------



## seagle63 (Jan 16, 2017)

Your guess is as good as mine.

Steve


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Last year I 1/3 the normal harvest. Looks very early to me, even earlier than last year. I'm not getting my hopes up much, just gonna wait and see. Whole areas of the forest had no morels at all last season.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well one in Georgia and Missouri found yesterday!! I'll be headed out Saturday. Good luck everyone!! N God bless!!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

The first ones have popped, nothing in our area yet. No reports of any in the state so far.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

A lady near Mountain Home, in Baxter county Arkansas, found several small morels yesterday. They're little gray babies, looks like white morels.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Found my first one of the year!!! My big black with the double stem. In the same spot again, but something broke it off.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5TjJnZgenUHNVFOTGFOSjgyTnc/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Glassman, that is grey in your pic.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

If you have an email I can show you pics from the last 2 or 3 years. Same one comes up in the same exact spot. It's pretty dark brown to black when full grown


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey, I saw your pics on the mushroom forum. Definitely an immature (Gray) Yellow Morchella americana. You can tell because Blacks, Morchella augusticeps get pits that are in a straight line and M. americana has pits that are off set. Nice sized baby though! Too bad it got broken.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

We searched four hours in Franklin county today on the Mulberry river and saw no mushrooms of any type except dried tree mushrooms. I saw someone else posted a morel in Benton county.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey all, my arkansas spots last year were too wet...ended up spending more time in OKLAHOMA which really wasn't much better, but my trip was a little early. Blacks were decent though...and glassman, that definitely isn't a black, just a baby


----------



## siloamforager (Mar 9, 2017)

OK I'm new here. Anyone had any luck in NWA yet?


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

My picking buddy and I found a pound of Black morels yesterday in Crawford county. Lots of little ones and some big ones. No Yellows in our area yet.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

[video]https://youtu.be/cMXeHjJULHc[/video] subscribe @ Midwest Mushrooms


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey Glassman,a mutual friend suggested I contact you,i have family all over ark ,did 110 miles last year in ark and was skunked,went high n low,thinking on headed down sun n mon,seeking a little natural state info,shoot me a call if not to busy,913 660 4670,I'm Rod,


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Rod who's the friend? Yes last year was not good for me either. Where you going?


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mitch


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Haven't locked down where yet,I'm game for anything,,to early in kansas n we are very dry,ark or Missouri,texas is a bit far,my folks are in Heber springs,hunted hard close by,did a day around little rock,hit farmland in Grubbs,have 80 acres in concord,n access to couple hundred more acres around my property,did a day at hurricane creek refuge,love ark,and figure it's gotta be good somewhere,ready to lay down some tracks n miles,hills anytime,if no answer,im i call right back,working half a day sat,might roll out afterwards


----------



## verotik (Mar 18, 2017)

Found the first blacks of the season last night in Boone Co. After the rain we got and the warmth this weekend, they should start popping out.











Join Photobucket, it's free. Just copy the HTML Code and paste it to your comment.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

When are they gonna start growing in northern Arkansas


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Found a few yesterday in yell county. Did pretty good for this early. Pics on the fb page. <a href="https://plus.google.com/107631930112225046560/posts/imkQbQc58ew" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I guess that will work for picture


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

verotik, Photobucket works the best and it is free. Just copy the HTML Code and paste it to your comment.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Morels%20Worldwide/XaWWcaR_zps5xsa9zhd.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/OELladO.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/hDfk0ax.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

//i.imgur.com/D2y0Vp9.png[/img]//i.imgur.com/D2y0Vp9.png[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Saw the first Yellow in Crawford county, yesterday. next weekend I expect a good picking.


----------



## ouachitamtnman (Mar 21, 2017)

found my first ever in Polk Co yesterday and only the 2nd time ive ever found any in AR. The firat time being in Howard Co and both times under a sycamore along a small creek.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks a lot different, but if you can load pics then I like it. So let's see. These are my finds so far this year. Well I keep getting an error saying my pics are to large OK I think I've figured out how to do it.





















because face book shrinks your pics. If I pull then back to my phone from fb now I can upload to here. Have a few more small finds, but this is the majority of what I've found so far this year. All from Montgomery and yell counties. We are heading to Oklahoma this morning. Hoping to do good since I'm not going strait to these spots, but if out spots over there aren't popping we'll stop by these on the way back. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## MAdmin (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi there! You should be able to upload any size file now with the settings. Please feel free to test again


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Went to Oklahoma yesterday. Big mistake! Only found 5. Drove back n went to my spot in yell county and saved the day. This is only half of what we got in about 2 hours and it got dark on us while we were still picking. Was hoping to go back today, but the rain kept us from going. Looks like the temps are going to be good all week. So next weekend should be awesome!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Hi there! You should be able to upload any size file now with the settings. Please feel free to test again


Still telling me the file was too large. Thanks


----------



## MAdmin (Mar 31, 2017)

glassman said:


> Still telling me the file was too large. Thanks


I've reported it to our server admin to investigate why it didn't take. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## MAdmin (Mar 31, 2017)

This has been corrected.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

What part of oklahoma did you go to glassman?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> This has been corrected.


I'll try again


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> What part of oklahoma did you go to glassman?


McAllister


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

it worked


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well looks like my season is over. Managed to salvage a few today. Most were pretty dry. Very few fresh ones. Lots that were just too far gone. Over all a pretty good year!!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

The season has ended in my area. Not even as good as last season here, and last season was lousy. We probably got around fifteen pounds all together counting Black morels. It's too bad the season starts so early, it makes it end early too. I hope we get a good, long winter this year with lots of snow. I don't like the new reality we are in now for the last two years here. We started the season in a drought with 90 degree weather in March. Just terrible.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

So you guys had a lousy season down there? I'm sorry to hear that. It's just getting started up here in MI. I haven't been able to get out and seriously look yet but I will tomorrow. I'm sure the area is severely picked over but I need to get into the woods.

Has anyone seen Jean Marie lately?


----------

